# envoi de mail

## Amak

Bonjour,

Je viens de finir l'installation de ma première Gentoo et le résultat est plutôt pas mal. Ce n'est pas si terrible que ça en fait.

Seul petit problème (enfin...) je ne peux pas envoyer de mails (avec Sylpheed).

Est-ce que des packtages particuliers doivent être installés ? J'ai déjà postfix est-ce que c'est suffisant ?

question subsidiaire, comment est-ce que je peux savoir ce qui ne va pas ?

par avance merci pour voter aide

[/code]

----------

## DuF

Tout dépend de ce que tu souhaites faire, personnellement je n'ai pas postifx ou autres progs dans le même genre et j'envoi mes mails avec sylpheed en utilisant le serveur pop et le serveur smtp de mon FAI.

Et cela marche très bien !

----------

## Amak

ok je pensais bien que je n'en avais pas besoin.

J'ai localisé le problème, wanadoo ne me reconnait plus comme abonné, pourquoi, ça c'est un mystère...

Si je vais sur le site de wanadoo avec mon pc sous Debian, je suis bien reconnu mais pas avec mon autres pc qui lui est sous Gentoo.

une petite idée ?

----------

## DuF

le fait d'être reconnu indique sans doute que sous debian il y a un jour tu as indiqué un nom de user et un mot de passe et que cela est resté dans tes cookies.

Reprends tes informations de connexions et rentre les qd t'arrives sur la page de wanadoo !

----------

## arlequin

Pour le site de wanadoo, j'ai une petite note à rajouter. Quand tu arrives sur leur site avec une connexion wanadoo, la page est renseigné en fonction de l'abonné concerné par la connexion.

Par exmple, si je vais sur le site de wanadoo, il mettra mon nom alors que je n'ai rien saisit. Il me reconnait parce que je suis abonné. Chez mes parents, c'est le nom de mon père car c'est lui l'abonné. Et l'an passé, j'avais le nom de mon bahut (mouarf)...

Bref, le portail wanadoo te reconnait automatiquement en fonction de ton IP, que tu sois sur le poste qui est directement connecté ou derrière un ordinateur qui fait le partage. Et ceci, quelque soit le navigateur.

(désolé si vous n'avez pas compris ce que j'ai dit, j'ai un peu du mal ce matin   :Wink:  )

----------

## DuF

si si c bon moi j'ai très bien compris  :Wink: 

----------

## arlequin

ça fait plaisir de parler à des gens intelligents   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## vibidoo

hey moi aussi , suis intelligent , pourtant j'ai pas bien compris .

Mais je suis intelligent c'est sur .

C'est ma mère qui arrête pas de le répéter 

qu'est ce que t'es intelligent mon fils .

et une mère ça ment pas   :Rolling Eyes: 

 :Wink: 

----------

## arlequin

lol   :Razz: 

En fait, pour simplifier à mort (je ne sous-entends rien là), le portail de wanadoo t'authentifie en fonction de ton IP (à condition que ce soit une de chez eux) automatiquement. Nul besoin de le faire à la mains... wanadoo is magic (mouhahaha)...

Enfin bref, je me comprends, DuF me comprend, c'est l'essentiel   :Wink: 

Mais ça résoud pas le problème posé initialement, lol

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

 *Amak wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de finir l'installation de ma première Gentoo et le résultat est plutôt pas mal. Ce n'est pas si terrible que ça en fait.
> 
> Seul petit problème (enfin...) je ne peux pas envoyer de mails (avec Sylpheed).
> ...

 

Etant donné que tu as certainement une connexion illimitée au net (sinon Gentoo est quand même beaucoup moins agréable), je pense que tu pourrais utiliser postfix.

C'est pas si difficile que ça à configurer pour un envoi vers un provider...

----------

## DuF

Quel peut être l'intérêt de Postfix ou sendmail dans ce genre de cas, me suis toujours posé la question?

----------

## Amak

Merci mais je ne crois pas que postfix me sera d'une grande aide...

En fait je peux poster mais seulement sur un domaine wanadoo.fr, j'ai essayé avec telnet et voila le résultat:

```

thibault@callisto thibault $ telnet smtp.wanadoo.fr smtp

Trying 193.252.19.163...

Connected to smtp.wanadoo.fr.

Escape character is '^]'.

220 mel-rti21.wanadoo.fr ESMTP Service (6.7.015) ready

HELO

250 mel-rti21.wanadoo.fr Missing required domain name in HELO, defaulted to your IP address [80.11.28.217]

MAIL FROM:<billon.thibault@wanadoo.fr>

250 MAIL FROM:<billon.thibault@wanadoo.fr> OK

RCPT TO:<amak@altern.org>

550 RCPT TO:<amak@altern.org> Relaying not allowed

RCPT TO:<billon.thibault@wanadoo.fr>

250 RCPT TO:<billon.thibault@wanadoo.fr> OK

^]

```

Si je m'écrit à moi_meme@wanadoo.fr ça marche mais moi_meme@altern.org c'est bloqué. J'ai aussi essayé sur d'autres domaines et rien de passe en dehors de wanadoo.

J'ai écris au support technique pour avoir des infos mais je doute que leur réponse soit très constructive.

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Quel peut être l'intérêt de Postfix ou sendmail dans ce genre de cas, me suis toujours posé la question?

 

Il n'est pas énorme, j'avoue, mais c'est quand même la flambe d'utiliser Postfix, non   :Cool: 

----------

## DuF

 *Mat_le_ouf wrote:*   

> Il n'est pas énorme, j'avoue, mais c'est quand même la flambe d'utiliser Postfix, non  

 

Effectivement je ne dirai pas le contraire, et puis au moins ça fait apprendre qqchose de nouveau  :Wink: 

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Et en plus on a la possibilité d'ensuite utiliser son ordi pour faire serveur SMTP, ce que j'ai fait.

Et là par contre ça devient vraiment génial, par contre faut avoir un bon uptime, sinon on reçoit plus les mails...

----------

## arlequin

Et pourquoi pas tout simplement qmail ?

----------

## erianor

Si tu te connectes à Wanadoo en utilisant d'autres serveurs DNS que ceux indiqués par Wanadoo tu ne pourras pas envoyer de mails à une personne qui n'est pas abonné à Wanadoo pas plus que tu ne seras reconnu sur la page d'accueil.

Ce problème est reproductible sur n'importe quel OS, je te recommande donc de vérifier. Si c'est pas ça ben j'ai pas d'idée...

----------

## Amak

Victoire !!!

merci Erianor, je dois une fiere chandelle, je n'aurais jamais pensé à ça.

Je ne comprend pas pourquoi mon dns a été changé, je l'avais bien configuré (enfin je pense) et il est passé sur les serveurs de gentoo...

Tout fonctionne parfaitement maintenent.

Encore merci  :Smile: 

----------

## arlequin

Moi je parie 15 que tu n'avais pas fait de 'cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf' au moment de l'install   :Wink: 

----------

